# Annoying girl in my program



## MetroCard

*.*

..


----------



## Cashel

Do they not teach biology in New York?


----------



## RandomGentleman

She didn't know about Darwin's theory of evolution at age 16?


----------



## Staticnz

This smacks of insecurity. These people somehow think their entire life is a pointless waste of time and they should give up all hope if they are a 'monkey'. 


I'd just humour her and put up with her, and push back. But not care about what she thinks. Cos there's little chance she'd ever listen to you, neither.


----------



## iCod

MetroCard said:


> She's younger than me, I think she is at least. She's in 10th grade


10th grade as still doesn't know the theory of evolution?
I got taught that in 5th grade, and you're telling me a 10th grader still doesn't have any clue on the subject matter?
I see that as a failure of the educational system; and maybe even blatant ignorance on her part.


----------



## RandomGentleman

iCod said:


> Typical brainwashed religious nut.


If she was a brainwashed religious nut then she wouldn't have asked if her ancestors were monkeys, she would have preached creationism.

She's probably just ignorant.

EDIT: Woah. Your post changed. Magical!


----------



## iCod

RandomGentleman said:


> EDIT: Woah. Your post changed. Magical!


I wonder why everyone says magic isn't real. They must not use SAS!

Yeah it took me a second to realize how rude what I said was :,(


----------



## Staticnz

Man sometimes I see humans on TV talking, and I really do think...wow...they really are just monkeys. Monkeys with big brains.


Dawkins has an interesting point about consciousness I quite agree with. Our minds and thoughts and ability to think and type and theorize...is totally not inconsistent with evolution. Because it is 'degrees of complexity'. We currently have the greatest degree of complexity in terms of brain power evolution has achieved on this earth, thus far (unless dolphins are smarter than we think).


On other things, like eyes, our eyes are more complex than most animals, but are also less effective at certain things like night vision or clarity. Same with our ears, so on. 


But we really are just monkeys that are achieving a new level of evolutionary complexity. As much as your dumbass friend doesn't like it.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Guys, I think you're being a little harsh on this girl. She was a little annoying to MetroCard. It doesn't mean she was insecure or a religious nut. She probably was just a little initially and understandably appalled at the thought and interacts with people differently. It reminds me of my sister learning that meat is muscular tissue from the animal its named after. She was appalled and we were surprised she didn't know that, but that's all there was to it.



MetroCard said:


> I was never taught it.


Me either. And I only learned a little genetics incidentally in college. I wonder if it was intentionally ignored or forgotten, and if ignored, because it wasn't relevant or for other reasons.


----------



## Staticnz

Well I guess you have to figure out what's so viscerally repulsive and scary about being related to a monkey. There's the problem...


----------



## crimeclub

These people happen in life, and will continue to happen. And not just people that talk about religious/evolutionary stuff, but like them, there will always be people that are going to make a scene at a restaurant because their oder was off slightly, or will honk their horn way more than they should because you weren't as perfect at driving as they apparently always are, etc. So get used to it, some people are annoying.


----------



## Staticnz

Wait till they find out we're all gunna die one day. Oh...noooooooooo


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_I think Evolution is a load of BS, but at least I don't call others nuts for believing in it._


----------



## Staticnz

On what grounds do you think it is a load of BS? Just curious.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> On what grounds do you think it is a load of BS? Just curious.


_I do not believe life came from nothing and evolved in a random series of events where everything just happened to be perfect, I believe God created life._


----------



## Staticnz

Hmmm but I almost think God creating everything actually doesn't tell us evolution is wrong.


It's difficult to point to the thing that started life. If we say that was God, like God shot down some life onto the earth...we still know it evolved.


Could you compromise and say God created the life but that evolution was how we got to where we are now?


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> Hmmm but I almost think God creating everything actually doesn't tell us evolution is wrong.
> 
> It's difficult to point to the thing that started life. If we say that was God, like God shot down some life onto the earth...we still know it evolved.
> 
> Could you compromise and say God created the life but that evolution was how we got to where we are now?


_As far as I know, the only thing that comes close to evolution is that God created man from the dust of the earth and Eve from Adam's rib. But to say we evolved from another species is unbiblical because humans and animals were created seperately from one another, and man was created in the image of God. Man was already made perfect from the beginning because God is perfect, so evolving wouldn't be necessary. If anything, we have devolved because sin has corrupted our bodies, which is the result of living in a fallen world after Adam and Eve disobeyed God._


----------



## Staticnz

The main problem with all of that is that we can actually see and measure evolution. And we can't test for the garden of Eden being true or whatever. It just sounds cool. 


So I think there's just not any basis for saying that's how it all started. Unless there was some kind of magic trick that God did, or some illusion, that puts all this overwhelming false evidence in front of us and makes us think evolution is how we've grown. 


In which case, I guess let's just throw out science!? And give up on trying to learn about ourselves.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> The main problem with all of that is that we can actually see and measure evolution. And we can't test for the garden of Eden being true or whatever. It just sounds cool.
> 
> So I think there's just not any basis for saying that's how it all started. Unless there was some kind of magic trick that God did, or some illusion, that puts all this overwhelming false evidence in front of us and makes us think evolution is how we've grown.
> 
> In which case, I guess let's just throw out science!? And give up on trying to learn about ourselves.


_If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around. It doesn't make sense to me, let alone life appearing out of nowhere. Life seems way too complex to just be random like that, it has to be designed that way. At least, that's what I believe. I don't trust science in general because people are capable of lying, while God would never do that. He wouldn't spread out false evidence like that because it's against His nature, He's holy and sinless.

Oh well, even if I would be wrong and God doesn't exist, it wouldn't matter anyway after death because I would be obliterated from existence. But if He really does, then eternal torment awaits for those who don't believe in Jesus as the Son of God and Savior of mankind. This is why I don't fear death; I have hope for a better future in Heaven.
_


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around. It doesn't make sense to me, let alone life appearing out of nowhere. Life seems way too complex to just be random like that, it has to be designed that way. At least, that's what I believe. I don't trust science in general because people are capable of lying, while God would never do that. He wouldn't spread out false evidence like that because it's against His nature, He's holy and sinless.
> 
> _


*sigh*:doh


----------



## Apoc Revolution

MetroCard said:


> We evolved from a common ancestor


_Sure, they were somehow able to tell all of this even though they are extinct..._


----------



## Staticnz

I think life appearing out of nowhere is a legitimate question and very difficult.


Because it would have been, at some point the heat and processes and whatever of the earth would come together...spark something...and there would be tiny little microscopic bacteria or molecules, that would ever so slowly increase in complexity until they turned into the creatures of the earth. And eventually evolve into us.


How did that original life spark out of nowhere? I don't know. Where did the materials of the big bang come from, and how long were they here beforehand? For eternity? In which case...how do you measure eternity?


Damn. I just don't know.

But it says nothing about the validity of the garden of Eden etc, or the existence of God. If there was a God, I guess he just made that original bacteria and the rules of science and evolution, and just let it go. But that's hardly biblical is it?!?!?


----------



## Staticnz

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Sure, they were somehow able to tell all of this even though they are extinct..._


Well lots of lots of offshoots from mankind went extinct. Including **** Erectus which was a version of us that evolved less effectively and therefore died.

Monkeys and apes and stuff are just a strain man came from that continued evolving in a more 'primitive' direction if you will, and survived in the wild because we didn't wipe them all out. They survived because they are sturdy and strong. The other strains died. And we became humans.

Scientists find the fossils everywhere, all the time, of species that didn't make it.


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Sure, they were somehow able to tell all of this even though they are extinct..._


You deny Evolution(a scientific theory which has a mountain of evidence) yet you believe this..."God created man from the dust of the earth and Eve from Adam's rib"


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> I think life appearing out of nowhere is a legitimate question and very difficult.
> 
> Because it would have been, at some point the heat and processes and whatever of the earth would come together...spark something...and there would be tiny little microscopic bacteria or molecules, that would ever so slowly increase in complexity until they turned into the creatures of the earth. And eventually evolve into us.
> 
> How did that original life spark out of nowhere? I don't know. Where did the materials of the big bang come from, and how long were they here beforehand? For eternity? In which case...how do you measure eternity?
> 
> Damn. I just don't know.
> 
> But it says nothing about the validity of the garden of Eden etc, or the existence of God. If there was a God, I guess he just made that original bacteria and the rules of science and evolution, and just let it go. But that's hardly biblical is it?!?!?


_Indeed, that is exactly why I don't believe in the big bang theory, only the Creator who is outside of the boundaries of time and space could've done that. It's hard for us to conceive what that must've been like, but our minds are limited and God is greater than all of us.

Romans 1:20 says:

"For the invisible things of Him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse."
_


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Apoc Revolution said:


> _If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around. It doesn't make sense to me, let alone life appearing out of nowhere. Life seems way too complex to just be random like that, it has to be designed that way. At least, that's what I believe. I don't trust science in general because people are capable of lying, while God would never do that. He wouldn't spread out false evidence like that because it's against His nature, He's holy and sinless._


Ugggh great, now you make me embarrassed to claim Amy as my favorite SC character. Please dont ruin Raphael and Voldo for me.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> You deny Evolution(a scientific theory which has a mountain of evidence) yet you believe this..."God created man from the dust of the earth and Eve from Adam's rib"


_I already said that I don't believe in evolution because it implies that life as we know it, happened due to a big bang somehow creating everything with nothing to trigger it, which seems ridiculous to me._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

sio said:


> Ugggh great, now you make me embarrassed to claim Amy as my favorite SC character. Please dont ruin Raphael and Voldo for me.


_Thanks for the kind words._


----------



## Staticnz

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Indeed, that is exactly why I don't believe in the big bang theory, only the Creator who is outside of the boundaries of time and space could've done that. It's hard for us to conceive what that must've been like, but our minds are limited and God is greater than all of us.
> 
> Romans 1:20 says:
> 
> "For the invisible things of Him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse."
> _


I have no idea what that has to do with whether evolution is true or whether the garden of Eden existed. We're talking solely about the initial spark that set off life. Not the talking snake. Not the rib. None of that.

The only thing you have to back that up, is bible verses. No evidence.


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I already said that I don't believe in evolution because it implies that life as we know it, happened due to a big bang somehow creating everything with nothing to trigger it, which seems ridiculous to me._


Um no...Evolution does not imply that life happened due to the big bang. They are two completely different scientific theories. If evidence somehow came about proving the big bang false, the evidence for evolution would still stand.


----------



## Staticnz

Nobody knows where all the material of the big bang came from. Unless someone can correct me on that!?


But that doesn't prove God exists. Merely it is a possibility SOMETHING set it off. Maybe SOMETHING created all the material of the universe. Was it God!? I don't know. Was it anything like the God Christians talk about!? I dunno. Was it the Easter Bunny? Could have been. As for the bible, most of that is just random stories that have little to no evidence to back them up. You just believe them because you are told to believe them. Period.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> I have no idea what that has to do with whether evolution is true or whether the garden of Eden existed. We're talking solely about the initial spark that set off life. Not the talking snake. Not the rib. None of that.
> 
> The only thing you have to back that up, is bible verses. No evidence.


_It actually is evidence, how else would life be able to exist? If God exists, then everything else in the bible must be true as well._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> You just believe them because you are told to believe them. Period.


_Wrong. I believe in God because I choose to, not because of people telling me I should. I wasn't even raised in a Christian family, yet I'm still Christian. _


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _It actually is evidence, how else would life be able to exist? If God exists, then everything else in the bible must be true as well._


Nonsense. You say god exists, what proof do you have that he exists?


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> Um no...Evolution does not imply that life happened due to the big bang. They are two completely different scientific theories. If evidence somehow came about proving the big bang false, the evidence for evolution would still stand.


_Okay so they are two different theories, fine. I still believe God created life._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> Nonsense. You say god exists, what proof do you have that he exists?


_The fact that we are here proves that, you just don't believe in it._


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _The fact that we are here proves that, you just don't believe in it._


Wow...that is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard. By your logic: The fact that we are here proves the flying spaghetti monster created us.


----------



## Raeden

Apoc Revolution said:


> _It actually is evidence, how else would life be able to exist? If God exists, then everything else in the bible must be true as well._


Not necessarily. God could exist, but it could be the Koran or some other religious text that accurately describes him. Alternatively, god could have just created everything but failed to bother creating any sort of text.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> Wow...that is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard. By your logic: The fact that we are here proves the flying spaghetti monster created us.


_Let's just agree that we believe in different things and leave it at that, because we can't change eachothers beliefs anyway._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Raeden said:


> Not necessarily. God could exist, but it could be the Koran or some other religious text that accurately describes him. Alternatively, god could have just created everything but failed to bother creating any sort of text.


_Hmm, I guess you're right, can't argue with that._


----------



## NeuronAssembly

Apoc Revolution said:


> _The fact that we are here proves that, you just don't believe in it._


You attribute our existence to a God, but how do you explain the existence of that God in the first place? What created him?


----------



## Apoc Revolution

NeuronAssembly said:


> You attribute our existence to a God, but how do you explain the existence of that God in the first place? What created him?


_He's eternal, and has always existed without being limited by boundaries of any kind._


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Let's just agree that we believe in different things and leave it at that, because we can't change eachothers beliefs anyway._


I wouldn't want to change your beliefs, I would just encourage you to become more knowledgeable in science, cause you come across as ignorant when you just call the theory evolution BS and thinking that we evolved from monkeys. Learn a little about something first before you call it BS.


----------



## Staticnz

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Wrong. I believe in God because I choose to, not because of people telling me I should. I wasn't even raised in a Christian family, yet I'm still Christian. _


Soooo...why do you believe the bible then!?!? You 'choose' to right?

It has nothing to do with whether it is true. Is what you're telling me. And you choose to believe they are true, because someone told you...these are true.


----------



## Staticnz

IllusiveOne said:


> Wow...that is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard. By your logic: The fact that we are here proves the flying spaghetti monster created us.


I really take offence to this comment. It was clearly the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> I wouldn't want to change your beliefs, I would just encourage you to become more knowledgeable in science, cause you come across as ignorant when you just call the theory evolution BS and thinking that we evolved from monkeys. Learn a little about something first before you call it BS.


_I will admit that I don't know everything about the theory of evolution, but it does say we evolved from another species doesn't it? Whether it's primates, fish, or whatever. That's what I don't believe in. If I sounded ignorant, my apologies._


----------



## Staticnz

No we didn't evolve FROM another species. But from a common ancestor as MetroCard pointed out. At some point the little bacteria grew into a larger bacteria and started multiplying and spreading about, and then lots of different species started growing out of an ultimate 'common ancestor'. Which would have been, some bacteria or whatever spreading around the rock and sludge of the earth in it's earlier phases. 


Then offshoots grew in lots of different directions depending on their environment. So we evolved out of land mammals that went down the path that includes monkeys and apes. We got really lucky and our brains developed much more rapidly than other animals. That's where we really have excelled. So we are RELATED to monkeys. But we aren't monkeys. We're humans lol.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> Soooo...why do you believe the bible then!?!? You 'choose' to right?
> 
> It has nothing to do with whether it is true. Is what you're telling me. And you choose to believe they are true, because someone told you...these are true.


_Because it's inspired by the Word of God, and because of the direction our world is heading in. We are in need of a Savior._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

Staticnz said:


> No we didn't evolve FROM another species. But from a common ancestor as MetroCard pointed out. At some point the little bacteria grew into a larger bacteria and started multiplying and spreading about, and then lots of different species started growing out of an ultimate 'common ancestor'. Which would have been, some bacteria or whatever spreading around the rock and sludge of the earth in it's earlier phases.
> 
> Then offshoots grew in lots of different directions depending on their environment. So we evolved out of land mammals that went down the path that includes monkeys and apes. We got really lucky and our brains developed much more rapidly than other animals. That's where we really have excelled. So we are RELATED to monkeys. But we aren't monkeys. We're humans lol.


_But what caused that bacteria to evolve then? _


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Because it's inspired by the Word of God, and because of the direction our world is heading in. We are in need of a Savior._


"Because it's inspired by the Word of God" What does that even mean?


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _But what caused that bacteria to evolve then? _


Science can't answer that yet and may never will but that doesn't automatically mean god did it


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> "Because it's inspired by the Word of God" What does that even mean?


_Christ is the Word of God, and was among men during those times to teach the Gospel, which has been put in the bible._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> Science can't answer that yet and may never will but that doesn't automatically mean god did it


_I see. I'm glad I'm not an atheist then otherwise I would always wonder what the meaning of life is._


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Christ is the Word of God, and was among men during those times to teach the Gospel, which has been put in the bible._


So, your evidence for the bible is that god exists, and your evidence that god exists is because it's in the bible. Wonderful display of circular reasoning right there.


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I see. I'm glad I'm not an atheist then otherwise I would always wonder what the meaning of life is._


Are you suggesting that atheists have no meaning in their lives?


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> So, your evidence for the bible is that god exists, and your evidence that god exists is because it's in the bible. Wonderful display of circular reasoning right there.


_The evidence is all around us, can't you see the intelligent design in the way life works? Even though God is outside of this universe, He gave us His Word so that we may be able to know who He is and what He has done._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> Are you suggesting that atheists have no meaning in their lives?


_Of course not, I was referring to myself. I know everyone is different, so who am I to say that atheists can have no meaning in their lives?_


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _The evidence is all around us, can't you see the intelligent design in the way life works? Even though God is outside of this universe, He gave us His Word so that we may be able to know who He is and what He has done._


No, I do not see intelligent design in life because intelligent design does not exist. As I stated earlier, your bible is not evidence of god and god is not evidence of your bible. Which religion are you exactly? I'm going to assume one of the christian denominations.


----------



## Farideh

Let's hope she only had that question for you. She's probably in her room thinking about what else to ask you tomorrow. Fingers crossed for hoping that doesn't happen. lmao


----------



## Apoc Revolution

IllusiveOne said:


> No, I do not see intelligent design in life because intelligent design does not exist. As I stated earlier, your bible is not evidence of god and god is not evidence of your bible. Which religion are you exactly? I'm going to assume one of the christian denominations.


_Okay, that's fine. I do see the complexity in nature though; the way everything works together so that life can still flourish. Like I said earlier, life itself is evidence God exists, you just choose to not believe in it. The bible is there so that people can get to know God. I consider myself a Christian, but anyone who repents and believes in Jesus as the Son of God and Savior of mankind is technically a follower of Christ.

Anyway, I'm going to end this here if you don't mind, I've been up all night and need some sleep. I appreciate you sharing your side of the story though. Even though I don't believe in evolution, I've learned a few things of how the theory works, so thank you._


----------



## IllusiveOne

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Okay, that's fine. I do see the complexity in nature though; the way everything works together so that life can still flourish. Like I said earlier, life itself is evidence God exists, you just choose to not believe in it. The bible is there so that people can get to know God. I consider myself a Christian, but anyone who repents and believes in Jesus as the Son of God and Savior of mankind is technically a follower of Christ.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to end this here if you don't mind, I've been up all night and need some sleep. I appreciate you sharing your side of the story though. Even though I don't believe in evolution, I've learned a few things of how the theory works, so thank you._


Ok, and your welcome. Good night.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Before I left for work this thread had 0 replies. After work 60 plus replies

Lemme guess. A debate about evolution ensued.

I will post afterwards with my findings

EDIT: YEP


----------



## Dre12

Was their great great great great great grant grandmother a monkey? It was much worse than that, she was a **** sapien.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

IllusiveOne said:


> You deny Evolution (a scientific theory which has a mountain of evidence) yet you believe this..."God created man from the dust of the earth and Eve from Adam's rib"


No kidding.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So we're basically really fancy maggots. I can get into that. I mean if you follow it all the way back, there really has to have been a "before that" before everything. It's easy to see how pointless blobs evolved into bigger pointless blobs that take themselves really seriously.


----------



## dadadoom

We come from a mix of monkey and alien DNA. We are an experiment, we are lifestock, we are batteries. Neo-creationism, b****!

Grow up and see the real world. Life was created, it is a kind of "technology", or rather it was created with it, symbology speaks of the unseen rulers such as Ishtar as the "Liberty Statue" and the virgin mary, Christmans is Saturnalia and Saturn is Satan, Bush member of Skull and Bones, things like 9/11, the Euro and then BAM planned financial crysis, violence in Irak, Afganistan, ISIS, Egypt, Ukraine "revolts", Greek goes to the trash yada yada socio-engineering, H1N1 failed scare tactics to force MASSIVE vaccination, Ebola failed scare tacticts, fluoride in tap water, aspartame this glutamate that, chemtrails, vaccines laden with neurotoxins injected in the bloodstream of babies and kids, autism on the rise, autoimmunity on the rise, cancer on the rise. It all points out a bigger picture.

paranormal experiences help to get out of the stupor of "scientific" materialism, a pity none of you maggots had them


----------



## CrazyRedhed

I live in the Bible belt. I feel your pain. I am an atheist and when I was locked up in the nut house, it seemed like all anyone could say was JESUS, JESUS, JESUS!

JESUS SAVED ME!
I LEARN THROUGH CHRIST!
THE BIBLE SAYS....
WITH JESUS I CAN HEAL!

It's like they are completely incapable of having one, single, solitary, ORIGINAL thought. Even during one of the groups about codependency, this one girl would NOT LET IT GO! The instructor kept talking about how harmful it is and the girl kept going, "Yeah, but in the Bible this, in the Bible that."

The instructor was like, "Well, I'm a Christian but Jesus never said blablabla." 

I don't know why people don't seem to understand it's not really a good idea for AN INSTRUCTOR to bring religion into the conversation...but that's the thing about Christians. They never suspect that someone else isn't one of them or might not appreciate their bullcrap. Then when you let them know you don't appreciate it, suddenly they claim THEY are being oppressed.

I tried to keep my atheism quiet because atheists do tend to get bullied when they're outnumbered, but after a while, some dumb broad kept giving me "advice" in a group about, "Well, if you read this in the Bible.....and God will do this....and blablablablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa," and finally I just said, "Lemme go ahead and interrupt you. I don't believe in God, so do you have any personal advice that doesn't involve the Bible or Jesus?"

Naturally, she did not. 

Shortly after, nearly every other girl in the damn place felt the need to try to witness to me and ask me why I don't love God if he does all this for me and that if I believed in God, I wouldn't have these troubles (didn't help any of you losers, dunno why it would help me), and I worship the devil (to which I responded, "No, he's not real either."). The worst thing was that even when I tried to go along with them, they didn't have answers for me. One girl was really insistent about, "Why wouldn't you believe in God?"

"Why WOULD I?"

"But why wouldn't you?"

"Why WOULD I?"

The thing is, people don't actually care if you burn in hell. They are just nosey and judgmental. If they cared anything about what Christ said, they'd act like Christ. They don't.

I wanted so badly, so many times to say, "Yeah, Jesus is taking SUCH good care of you, you're locked up in a nuthouse!" but I figured that would be rude. Of course no one returned the courtesy. They didn't care if shoving Jesus simultaneously down my throat and up my *** over and over was rude....but I like to think I'm better than that. 

...and I was stuck with these morons FOR A WEEK! I couldn't just get up and leave, so count yourself lucky on that!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

This is science? Wtf is going on here?

I thought the title was referring to a girl in a government laboratory being experimented by a scientist with a special program.


----------



## Ape in space

MetroCard said:


> And she says "disgusting, thats disgusting".


As an ape, I find this very offensive.


----------



## ugh1979

Apoc Revolution said:


> _I do not believe life came from nothing and evolved in a random series of events where everything just happened to be perfect, I believe God created life._


That's a straw man argument. You clearly don't even understand what the secular argument is.


----------



## ugh1979

Apoc Revolution said:


> _As far as I know, the only thing that comes close to evolution is that God created man from the dust of the earth and Eve from Adam's rib. But to say we evolved from another species is unbiblical because humans and animals were created seperately from one another, and man was created in the image of God. Man was already made perfect from the beginning because God is perfect, so evolving wouldn't be necessary. If anything, we have devolved because sin has corrupted our bodies, which is the result of living in a fallen world after Adam and Eve disobeyed God._


Disgusting, thats disgusting.


----------



## ugh1979

Apoc Revolution said:


> _If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around. It doesn't make sense to me, let alone life appearing out of nowhere. Life seems way too complex to just be random like that, it has to be designed that way. At least, that's what I believe._


_

All this shows everyone is your ignorance of evolution. You either can't understand it or more likely, don't want to understand it so as to maintain your Creationist position.




I don't trust science in general because people are capable of lying, while God would never do that. He wouldn't spread out false evidence like that because it's against His nature, He's holy and sinless.

Click to expand...

This is incredibly naive. Your scripture is full of proven fallacies, lies and contradictions._


----------



## Apoc Revolution

ugh1979 said:


> All this shows everyone is your ignorance of evolution. You either can't understand it or more likely, don't want to understand it so as to maintain your Creationist position.
> 
> This is incredibly naive. Your scripture is full of proven fallacies, lies and contradictions.


_I never claimed I knew everything about evolution. It seems like you're ignoring the fact that I asked a few other posters questions later on so I could understand it better. If I didn't want to understand it, why would I bother asking questions in the first place? All you're doing, is trying to make me look ignorant. I like how you're calling my views "disgusting", by the way. Did you actually think I would be interested in debating with you if you can't even respect my beliefs? Even though I don't believe in evolution, you don't see me doing the same because it's disrespectful. _


----------



## ugh1979

Apoc Revolution said:


> I never claimed I knew everything about evolution.


Indeed, but what you do think you know is so wrong it completely destroys any attempt at counter argument you attempt.



> It seems like you're ignoring the fact that I asked a few other posters questions later on so I could understand it better. If I didn't want to understand it, why would I bother asking questions in the first place? All you're doing, is trying to make me look ignorant.


This isn't your first rodeo. People on this forum, myself included have tried to educate you on these matters before, but you choose to either forget what you have been taught or choose to ignore it, so keep asking inane questions like, "If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around."

That indicates an gross ignorance of evolution.

It's insanely arrogant to think you can argue against something you don't have the most basic grasp of.



> I like how you're calling my views "disgusting", by the way. Did you actually think I would be interested in debating with you if you can't even respect my beliefs? Even though I don't believe in evolution, you don't see me doing the same because it's disrespectful.


I find the claim that humans aren't animals disgusting, just as I find the claim that white people have supremacy over black people disgusting. I will never respect such beliefs.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

ugh1979 said:


> Indeed, but what you do think you know is so wrong it completely destroys any attempt at counter argument you attempt.
> 
> This isn't your first rodeo. People on this forum, myself included have tried to educate you on these matters before, but you choose to either forget what you have been taught or choose to ignore it, so keep asking inane questions like, "If evolution were true, then I don't understand why the species we supposedly evolved from is still around."
> 
> That indicates an gross ignorance of evolution.
> 
> It's insanely arrogant to think you can argue against something you don't have the most basic grasp of.
> 
> I find the claim that humans aren't animals disgusting, just as I find the claim that white people have supremacy over black people disgusting. I will never respect such beliefs.


_You call me arrogant while you can't even respect others' beliefs? Hypocrite. I find it completely ridiculous how you're comparing this to racism, that's an entirely different subject. Just because I think humans aren't animals doesn't mean I think we're superior. If you want to think life isn't designed and humans are animals, that's fine. But you don't have to act like an a55hole to people who share different beliefs. Go ahead, laugh at me for believing in God. I have nothing to lose by believing in Him because even if I'm wrong and He doesn't exist, I would be obliterated anyway. But you, you'd be utterly surprised if you end up standing before God after you die, trust me.

Anyway, I'm done talking to you. I'll be putting you in my ignore list from now on.
_


----------



## ugh1979

Apoc Revolution said:


> _You call me arrogant while you can't even respect others' beliefs? Hypocrite._


_

There is no reason other people's beliefs should be respected unless they have merit to be. That's not arrogant or hypocritical.




I find it completely ridiculous how you're comparing this to racism, that's an entirely different subject. Just because I think humans aren't animals doesn't mean I think we're superior.

Click to expand...

There are often common links between the two mindsets.

Inferring as you are that humans are special and not animals is pretty abhorrent IMO.




If you want to think life isn't designed and humans are animals, that's fine. But you don't have to act like an a55hole to people who share different beliefs.

Click to expand...

If you're going to make ignorant claims then expect a backlash.




Go ahead, laugh at me for believing in God. I have nothing to lose by believing in Him because even if I'm wrong and He doesn't exist, I would be obliterated anyway.

Click to expand...

What if you've chosen the wrong god?




You'd be utterly surprised if you end up standing before God after you die, trust me.

Click to expand...

Indeed I would, just as i'd be surprised if I end up standing before an pink sky unicorn if I die.




Anyway, I'm done talking to you. I'll be putting you in my ignore list from now on.

Click to expand...

That's fine, i'll just keep pointing out fallacies in your claims as I see them for everyone else to read._


----------



## Sdistant

Unfortunately we will always come across people who annoy us. I've spent my whole life around annoying people and it used to really get me down, but now I try not to think about it. You just have to have as little as possible to do with people like that. Don't worry about people's thought on what you say, a lot of it says more about them than about you. Don't let it put you off getting involved and having your own say in things.


----------

